# Tivo with 40GB Drive and Network card



## Gavin (Jan 1, 2003)

Title says it all, VM installed the new one yesterday so this is completely redundant and has been in the loft too long.


Comes with original 40GB drive, and network card, I don't remember if the network card drivers are installed as I had a bigger disk in it that I know was networked, and I then re-used it elsewhere (remember when 240GB were big), but that's an easy job to do.

Located in Harlow Essex, Free to a collector postage I guess My Hermes at cost.

Comes boxed with manuals, remote and blaster leads, only think it may not have is the figure 8 powerlead as like the hard disk it got used elsewhere. (probably the DVD player..)


----------



## abarthman (Nov 12, 2002)

Is this TiVo still available, Gavin?

I would be happy to give it a good home.


----------



## Gavin (Jan 1, 2003)

abarthman said:


> Is this TiVo still available, Gavin?
> 
> I would be happy to give it a good home.


Certainly

Where are you?


----------



## Gavin (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm away on holidya for a week after toomorow, the tivos still available but I won;t be answering any email till at least the 6th of Oct..


----------



## abarthman (Nov 12, 2002)

Sorry for the late reply, Gavin.

I'll contact you via PM.


----------



## Gavin (Jan 1, 2003)

Now sent to a new home....


----------

